# Seed corn vs. Whole corn



## LCT98

DH was wondering today whether there is a difference between the Seed corn that we have stockpiled and the feed corn we purchase for the animals (pigs, cows, horses) and whether we can plant that. We recently found somebody who has a silo filled with whole corn that they are selling for 10.00 per 100 pounds. That's cheaper than TSC where we get our feed corn. 

So that's the question: can we plant the whole corn and use it as feed corn or corn meal if necessary? :dunno:

TIA for the help.


----------



## The_Blob

Seed Corn is grown from selected strains and is control polinated. The result is Hybrid Seed.

Open Polinated Seeds are grown from strains of a known source that have demonstrated desirable quality. These varieties are usually saved by individual farmers and are often referred to as Heirloom Seeds (seeds which have been grown for many generations).

Feed corn can be produced from either of the above sources, but I would say that most is produced from Hybrid Seed.

Geneticists say that corn produced from Hybrid Seed should not be planted as seed corn since it will not produce true in the next generation. It is for this reason that if you plant feed corn, you should do so expecting a drop off (aboout 20-25%) in production.

Sometimes seed corn may also be treated with a fungicide or insecticide that makes it bad for critters to eat - this treatment usually has a red dye in it & is labeled as "NOT FOR FEED" etc.


----------

